# Oil Canning - should I care?



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I noticed a significant depression on the hull of my boat under the seat. Should I be concerned? Should/Can I try to fix it? Is this a sign of leaving too much plastic in the river and not on my boat? Thanks.


----------



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't think it's a huge problem. If you want, you can remove your seat and pack some foam underneath it.


----------



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

In 2002, I was paddling Wave Sport Y's; I broke three that summer, one on the inner crystal, they all oil canned first, then cracked. The problem with "the can" is that all the rocks scrape up against the stern end of the indent and signifigantly fatigue the plastic. Eventually the continued flexing results in failure. I would foam the underside on the seat/pillars to amelorate the problem. I did on my cfs and it appears to be going strong....


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a Wave Sport Transformer and have the the oil canning issue and as of last week i have a nice crack a few inches in from the side of the boat. It oil canned just underneath the seat as do all transformers that i have seen. A friends cracked in the same spot this week! Oh yeah i have had the boat for less then a year. 

I'm being told by my dealer that wave sport will not cover it!!


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

I've always heard that oil canning is not a significant issue as when you sit in the boat on the water, the oil can is popped out anyhow. I've never gotten underneath one to know for sure, but it would be an interesting thing to do in the pool. If your boat is cracking, its probably more than the oil can thats the problem, IMO. Let us know if Wave Sport covers your Transformer. 

My Big EZ has displayed oil canning for the last 3 seasons, and the boat has taken a serious beating, but no cracks.


----------



## tipflipdrip (Jun 29, 2004)

My Ace has displayed oil canning for the last two seasons. My dad's Ace cracked by the screws around the cockpit. They replaced his boat no problem. Still I think Wavesport boats are made with not that great of plastic. It seems quite soft.


----------

